# Sage Oracle Group Head Problem



## harrysmith45 (3 mo ago)

Morning everyone,

First post on here and haven't been able to find the answer anywhere else.

I have a Sage Oracle which is sadly out of warranty now but has developed a problem after working perfectly since I got it. 

The machine is dispensing water through the grouphead unbelievably slowly, where before a 30 second cycle would leave me with a perfect up of espresso, it now doesn't dispense a single drop of water until about 50 seconds and takes 3 x 80 second cycles to dispense enough water through the grouphead for a shot of espresso.

The steam wand still works perfectly as does the hot water button, it seems to just be an issue with water coming through the Grouphead.

Does anyone have any idea what might be causing this? A block of some sort maybe?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly a scale buildup,are you in a hard water area ? ,have you de-scaled the machine ? Have you followed the maintenance regime ?


----------

